# Dislocated Arm



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

I was snowboarding last season , Some little f*** cut me off and i took a spill and landed awkwardly on my arm. It popped out, and popped immediately back in place. It seems fine, isnt very painful. But still, if i bend it a certain way its painful. Something else wrong? Just personal inputs, i dont expect any doctor like answers. happened like 5 months ago fyi


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you should probably learn to ride so you don't fall when little fucks get in your way. Then you should learn how to fall.

But I'm assuming by going in and out you're referring to your shoulder which if that's the case you just sublexed it and it will heal on its own.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you know what they all say - you can't spell sublexed without sex lube.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Take it easy and let it heal right. Might wanna go get it checked out to make sure you didn't damage your rotator cuff. Rotator cuff injuries linger like a motherfucker. Just as soon as you think you're good to go again, you'll do something to tweak it again and be back to square one.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I recommend going on an online medical forum and asking which snowboard you should buy.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Great advice guys.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Did something similar last season. 2 days later I had a big stack and it went back to its proper place but didn't get full range of movement in it. Was advised to go swimming, fixed it in a few months to full range of movement. Could help...


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

BurtonAvenger. Your pro right? I've been riding for 7 years and don't need your cocky b.s. Its called a blindsight and being respectable by taking the nastier hit so i didn't clobber a 5 year old....So please....explain how you fall when your doing about 30 mph and get blind sighted?


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the useful advice to who answered in not a "douchey" manner.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me about 15 years ago falling off a handrail skateboarding. It still bothers me to this day. Whenever I throw a ball it feels like I have gravel in my shoulder.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DaveGardner said:


> BurtonAvenger. Your pro right? I've been riding for 7 years and don't need your cocky b.s. Its called a blindsight and being respectable by taking the nastier hit so i didn't clobber a 5 year old....So please....explain how you fall when your doing about 30 mph and get blind sighted?


Not hard to pay attention to your blind spots. You got hit because you can't ride then you sublexed your shoulder because you put your arm out when you fell. 30mph is relatively slow on a snowboard.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not hard to pay attention to your blind spots. You got hit because you can't ride then you sublexed your shoulder because you put your arm out when you fell. 30mph is relatively slow on a snowboard.


are you feeling ok? the answer is to jib the fuck out of the 5-year-old, 270 out, then go scream at their parents for failing at life.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveGardner said:


> BurtonAvenger. Your pro right? I've been riding for 7 years and don't need your cocky b.s. Its called a blindsight and being respectable by taking the nastier hit so i didn't clobber a 5 year old....So please....explain how you fall when your doing about 30 mph and get blind sighted?


First things first,.. The term is "blind _SIDED_!" If you are blind _SIGHTED_, you got no business being on a snowboard. 
Second, you ain't seen NUTHIN' in the way of attitude from the forum members here. (...but I suspect you're about to!) 

First season riding, I got taken out from behind by a 2-3 yo toddler! Shewas straight lining down a blue run her dumbassed dad put her on. She couldn't turn, couldn't stop. She put her helmet right in my ass and knocked me flat on it. ! There's video of it posted posted on this forum! The _Best_ comment made was, "I beat up a little girl with my butt!" 

As a first year Noob, if someone had told me I needed to "learn how to ride!" I might have been a little pissed, especially since I got hit from behind, and not from my blind spot! But It would have been _ACCURATE_ advice! DUDE,.. at *7* years???! BA's right!!! You need to learn to watch your blind spots!

...Shred, jibbin' a kid???? :laugh: :laugh: Man,.. That's HARSH! :laugh:
(...True, but Harsh!)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> ...Shred, jibbin' a kid???? :laugh: :laugh: Man,.. That's HARSH! :laugh:
> (...True, but Harsh!)


pffff that ain't shit. the exhaust on my bike is so loud it aborts babies.


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys are seeming to miss the point that i said this is the only incident that i have had in 7 years of riding. :laugh: I came on here to get advice on what to do with my arm, not on how to shred. People can have attitudes on here all they want , some give good advice. But don't come in here all tough guying it out.......hahaha

If you don't have something reasonably worth listening to. please don't type it.


BLAAAAA :thumbsdown:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

This is why the world is filling up with retards today. Couple hundred years ago that kid would be dead. Ride over him next time and prevent his parent's dumb ass genes from spreading. We're fighting Darwinism.

Shoulder injuries suck. My left shoulder has felt "off" for a few years from a couple hits. There's a bunch of rotational exercises you can do with light weights to try and strengthen the stabilizer muscles, that has helped me somewhat.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

if you want to paypal me some money, i can try my best to give you some medical advice. i'm sure all incidents involving arm-pop-outs are the same.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

DaveGardner said:


> You guys are seeming to miss the point that i said this is the only incident that i have had in 7 years of riding. :laugh: I came on here to get advice on what to do with my arm, not on how to shred.
> 
> If you don't have something reasonably worth listening to. please don't type it.
> 
> ...


You didn't seem to understand my earlier post.:dizzy:
What makes you think you"ll get proper medical advice from a snowboarding forum?
Just because you injured your shoulder snowboarding doesn't mean that snowboarders can diagnose the injury. If you injured yourself in a BMX competition, would you ask BMX riders what to do about it?

GO SEE A DOCTOR!!


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

I know i should go to the doctor. Just posted it in here because other boarders have had the same thing happen to them. If it doesn't need medical attention. Why pay the fee haha. Ill probably get it checked out in a week or so. Don't really feel like having it affect me later in life.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We can't honestly say if it needs medical attention or not. Once you have a diagnosis, I'm sure we'll have all sorts of awesome advice for you. Some of it good, some of it not so good. Kind of like this thread...


----------

